# Write a post for me and we'll boost your website's rank



## illusionsgame (Nov 11, 2021)

Hi. I'm a painter, retired thank goodness...
Now I run a website my wife created for me.
I really just know painting but we've been thinking to write some posts about drywall.

I've got very limited experience, small jobs only, and I have great respect for you guys and gals that know what you are doing.

If you have a website, or if you just want to write for fun, a link on my site to your site will give you a definite boost in search engines. We focus on google.

The last I heard we have 50,000 unique viewers per month.
If you are interested, let me know!

Thanks
Brad


----------



## AlexThePainter77 (7 mo ago)

Hi, I'd love if you could write some stuff about our products or anything you wish and link to us! Let me know more details


----------



## 3waytheworld (6 mo ago)

Hi, I'd love if you could write some stuff about our products or anything you wish and link to us! Let me know more details


----------

